# Audi Champagne Tours 2003



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've been provided with this information from Audi regarding this years trips. I went last year with about 50 other TT's including 4 from this forum and had a wonderful time. I have put a link to the booking form which you can print and sent to Alison West at Audi if you are interested. This years looks even better than the last one:

The itinery :


> Audi Champagne Tours 2003
> 
> Dates: 29th March â€" 1st April
> 4th â€" 7th October
> ...


If that doesn't get you going, then how about this:


> *PerryMcCarthy will be there, better known as the Stig on Top Gear, to give advice on track driving and I am arranging for 2 3.2TTs and hopefully a new S4 to be there. People will get the chance to drive them or possibly get driven by Perry round the circuit.*


The booking form is here


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Sounds great ;D, I fancy going, anyone know what the weathers like in France during October ?

I would have prefered the March option but I've just booked a trip to to stay at the Waldorf Astoria in New York at the end of March ;D ;D ;D, life is so boring isn't it


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I booked for the October one last week (stag week in Vegas in March otherwise would have done that one) - it's a bargain IMO.

The Stig makes it even more worthwhile...

I don't want to wish the year away, but roll on October.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I would really love to come but i dont drink and im a vegetarian so i reckon its probably a bit of a waste for me ???


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> I would really love to come but i dont drink and im a vegetarian so i reckon its probably a bit of a waste for me Â ???


the stig
the 3.2TT's
the S4
the trackday
the french roads
...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Excellent value for money I have to say!!


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Have you been on one Vlastan?

Both scoTTy and BigJon recommended it based on the event last year.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I wanna go , is it a cool event to do alone ?(aint worried about the booze, guess they will have water too) J


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I haven't been to one NO...I only just bought my first Audi.

But myself and my wife like France a lot. And we are going for a day's shopping trip the 30th January.

From my experience from travelling by car abroad...this is VERY cheap and good value offer!!


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> From my experience from travelling by car abroad...this is VERY cheap and good value offer!!


seconded!


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Just sent my booking form off to Alison for the October tour Â ;D ;D.

Looks like I'll be meeting up with you then huTTers, hopefully a few more forum members will go...... go on TTotal you know you want to Â ;D. I'll probably be on my own as well but I've booked for a passenger just in case.

Is ScoTTy coming too ?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

That's great Newbie. I'm sure there will be plenty of non-forum TT's there aswell - a friend of mine whose not on the forum is also coming in his Black 225 TTC.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

I went last year and it was fantastic for a few reasons.
1) My dealer paid for it!
2) Meet my new woman on the trip- still together 10 months on!!! ;D ;D

Only downside was that I got a puncture just before the circuit trip but good old Scotty was there with his pump- still had to get two new tyres which were promptly trashed 30 mins later on the track!!!
It's well worth doing and the French back roads are amazing. Plenty of Hooning (!) opportunities


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wahoo !"

Just sent Alison my fax confirming my booking in October.

You better be right Westy ! Its been a long while since I er..... :-[ you know... :-[ with a [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

Cant wait to drive on the other side (like the rest of you do over here !) in a land where the TT is rare as Rocking Horse Poo !

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

riding shotgun with the Stig in the S4 should be good Â ;D

(Edited my Newbie123 who must learn to engage brain before typing)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Bagsy riding shotgun with the Stig in the S4 first Â ;D


Uh ? [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

mmm the October trip looks tempting - but holiday plans for this year are a bit up in the air at the moment.

ScoTTy how soon will it get booked up?


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Sorry, got a bit over excited there for a minute [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

T7, just in case ScoTTy doesn't reply ,

give Alison a call on 01908 601474, she was very helpful when I spoke to her this morning and she will have up-to-date info on how many places are left and how quick they'll go.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm afraid I have no idea how popular it will be. Last year I missed out and then I got a call saying they had a couple of cancellations hence I got on it.

With the Stig and V6's going this year, I can only assume that it will be even more popular.

If you want to go, I'd get in as soon as possible IMHO.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Louise

When I booked, Alison said she would contact me nearer the time to arrange payment and finalise the details etc, so I suppose you could reserve your place now and cancel later if you needed to.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I'm tempted by the March/April dates, but won't waste my time reserving for October again. I've been booked for October the past 2 years running and each time it has been cancelled, due to lack of interest.

Could be 3rd time lucky though.

Rob


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> I've been booked for October the past 2 years running and each time it has been cancelled...


Perhaps they're trying to tell you something


----------

